
It's nothing like a broken leg: why I'm done with the mental health conversation - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/jun/30/nothing-like-broken-leg-mental-health-conversation
======
camtarn
"The Conversation tends to focus on depression and anxiety, or post-traumatic
stress disorder. It is less comfortable with the mental illnesses deemed more
unpalatable – people who act erratically, hallucinate, have violent episodes
or interpersonal instability."

